# Osama bin Laden was protected and financially helped by iran



## rhodescholar (Mar 4, 2016)

This should lead to treason charges against obama, who drove the fradulent nuclear agreement with iran. Since bin laden was a terrorist and supported and helped by iran, then this would be a crime against the national security interests of the US.

Bin Laden Letter: “Iran is Our Main Artery for Funds, Personnel, and Communication”


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 4, 2016)

Obama shares the same enablers who cover for Hillary.


----------



## Militants (Mar 4, 2016)

I don't belive Iran helped Bin Laden. It's Al Qaida and Bin Laden he self of a rich and big family he creater by he self. Manny children in alive and I maybe thoughts were Bin Laden live today if not in Europe. Close to Estland and Lithuania exampel but I don't say exscatly because he finished if he live in Europe.


----------



## rhodescholar (Mar 4, 2016)

Kipper said:


> I don't belive Iran helped Bin Laden. It's Al Qaida and Bin Laden he self of a rich and big family he creater by he self. Manny children in alive and I maybe thoughts were Bin Laden live today if not in Europe. Close to Estland and Lithuania exampel but I don't say exscatly because he finished if he live in Europe.



The fucking letter was found in bin laden's room, it is incontrovertible, period.  Unless you have real evidence to the contrary, you are trolling my thread.


----------



## Bleipriester (Mar 7, 2016)

Kipper said:


> I don't belive Iran helped Bin Laden. It's Al Qaida and Bin Laden he self of a rich and big family he creater by he self. Manny children in alive and I maybe thoughts were Bin Laden live today if not in Europe. Close to Estland and Lithuania exampel but I don't say exscatly because he finished if he live in Europe.


I agree. Bin Laden and his Mujahideen were trained and equipped in Afghanistan to fight the Soviets. Iran would never support a tool of the US foreign policy.


----------



## rhodescholar (Mar 10, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> I agree. Bin Laden and his Mujahideen were trained and equipped in Afghanistan to fight the Soviets. Iran would never support a tool of the US foreign policy.



Once he switched to attacking the US/West, of course they would support him.  Why wouldn't they?  You on someone's fucking payroll?


----------



## Bleipriester (Mar 10, 2016)

rhodescholar said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > I agree. Bin Laden and his Mujahideen were trained and equipped in Afghanistan to fight the Soviets. Iran would never support a tool of the US foreign policy.
> ...


We both now, that he did not switch to anything. Al-Qaeda did 9/11 - but in cooperation with the Bush-Regime. Al-Qaeda was Nato´s army in Afghanistan, in Libya and it is still Nato´s army in Syria.


----------



## rhodescholar (Mar 12, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> We both now, that he did not switch to anything. Al-Qaeda did 9/11 - but in cooperation with the Bush-Regime. Al-Qaeda was Nato´s army in Afghanistan, in Libya and it is still Nato´s army in Syria.



I see, another low IQ "truther" moron claiming that 9/11 was done by the US government.  Stupid, stupid fucking people...get out of this thread, imbecile.


----------



## Bleipriester (Mar 12, 2016)

rhodescholar said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > We both now, that he did not switch to anything. Al-Qaeda did 9/11 - but in cooperation with the Bush-Regime. Al-Qaeda was Nato´s army in Afghanistan, in Libya and it is still Nato´s army in Syria.
> ...


You need to calm down. The facts about 9/11 are clear, the towers were made to withstand such incidents and both planes hit them completely  undisturbed.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 13, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



you need careful evaluation-----the first course of action should be an evaluation
for a possible organic etiology of your psychosis


----------



## Bleipriester (Mar 13, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > rhodescholar said:
> ...


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 13, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Kipper said:
> 
> 
> > I don't belive Iran helped Bin Laden. It's Al Qaida and Bin Laden he self of a rich and big family he creater by he self. Manny children in alive and I maybe thoughts were Bin Laden live today if not in Europe. Close to Estland and Lithuania exampel but I don't say exscatly because he finished if he live in Europe.
> ...



captain blei lied again-----Now for reality-----in the 1980s     The USA very NAIVELY supported the TALIBAN dogs  <<< they are sunnis and wanted to transform
afghanistan into a MUSLIM CALIPHATE----and, of course, rid of the Russians-----
It was the "get rid of Russians"   that the USA supported and the usa --(have never
asked me)   VERY STUPIDLY aided the Taliban------the bad news is that  BIN LADEN
allied himself with them too.    The USA did not directly aid  BIN LADEN.   Capt,
Blei knows this stuff but he LIES      As to Iranian support of the Taliban shit----
that is a more complex issue-----keep in mind----AFGHANISTAN and EVEN AFGHANIS were once part of PERSIA----and afghanis are a bit CULTURALLY
Persian----their language has LOTS of farsi elements.   Something like 20% of
Afghanis are SHIITES -----thus it is VERY LIKELY that Iran has an interest ---related to getting its SHITTY PAWS into Afghanistan and arming those SHIITES.   There are probably more Shiites in AFGHANISTAN than there are in Yemen---and Iran has its shitty paws in YEMEN and has EXTENSIVELY armed their "own"


----------



## Militants (Mar 13, 2016)

I know that Bin Laden maybe are in one Scandinavian country if he's alive ....


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 13, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Kipper said:
> ...




captain blei  rated my post  "FUNNY" ----because the poor guy cannot refute even
one word of it


----------



## Bleipriester (Mar 13, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Nope. The US makes and uses terrorist groups. You agree on that. But what Iran has to do with these groups is absolutely incomprehensible.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 13, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



captain blei is desperate again.     He has resorted to the GOEBELLIAN BIG LIE.
The US makes no "terrorist groups"    In fact the TALIBAN were not terrorists in the
1980s---they were resisting Russian AGGRESSION  (another phenomenon that captain blei denies)----then they became   Baathist pig style nationalists---in the
case of Afghanistan in the CALIPHATE STYLE and the enemies of all civilized nations---(to wit----the USA)      Iran to this day PAYS the families not only of Shiite sluts that tie bombs to their whorish asses but even to the families of Palestinians who slit the throats of jewish infants


----------



## Bleipriester (Mar 13, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Nope.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 13, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...




Mr Articulate strikes again whilst   ADEN YEMEN is an OCCUPIED SEA PORT---gutters running with blood and sewers with SHIITE SHIT


----------



## Bleipriester (Mar 13, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Nope. The American made aircraft of the Sunni terror paradise Saudi Arabia keep killing civilians in Yemen.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 13, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



anyone interested in what is REALLY going on in Yemen----talk to a Yemeni.   We got lots of them in the USA-----usually  working in gas stations or in little newspaper shops---------HOWEVER you may not get the real information----I do----because my
very own hubby was born in Yemen and-----even thought he is a jew-----his former
countrymen speak to him candidly.    The Iranians has enlisted the Shiite minority
in  TERRORISM against the rest of the population-------and ----THEY ARE WINNING  THE BODY COUNT --------and even breaching the border into  Saudi
arabia for the sake of Iranian imperialism.     They have bloodied the gutters of SANAA  (the capitol)  as well as the ALL IMPORTANT  (for Iranian/Russian IMPERIALISM)   PORT CITIES   Aden  and  Taiz and Hodeidah.       All very sick---
but all very true.        The FILTH OF BAATHISM is not new as a curse in Yemen-----
THE ONLY TIME ANYONE EVER USED NITROGEN MUSTARD GAS -----since world war I -----HAPPENED IN YEMEN-------the disgusting BAATHIST PILE OF PIG SHIT    Gamel Abel Nasser    (BAATHIST DOG)   murdered babies and children with the stuff way back in the 1950 whilst   CAPTAIN BLEI AND THE RUSSIANS  
applauded.       CAPTAIN BLEI-----do not be shy----tell them what NITROGEN MUSTARD GAS DOES TO BABIES


----------



## Bleipriester (Mar 13, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> anyone interested in what is REALLY going on in Yemen----talk to a Yemeni.   We got lots of them in the USA-----usually  working in gas stations or in little newspaper shops---------HOWEVER you may not get the real information----I do----because my
> very own hubby was born in Yemen and-----even thought he is a jew-----his former
> countrymen speak to him candidly.    The Iranians has enlisted the Shiite minority
> in  TERRORISM against the rest of the population-------and ----THEY ARE WINNING  THE BODY COUNT --------and even breaching the border into  Saudi
> ...









Saudi Arabian-led intervention in Yemen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## bodecea (Mar 13, 2016)

rhodescholar said:


> This should lead to treason charges against obama, who drove the fradulent nuclear agreement with iran. Since bin laden was a terrorist and supported and helped by iran, then this would be a crime against the national security interests of the US.
> 
> Bin Laden Letter: “Iran is Our Main Artery for Funds, Personnel, and Communication”


Odd...so it wasn't Iraq like people like you kept insisting before the Iraq invasion?


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 13, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > anyone interested in what is REALLY going on in Yemen----talk to a Yemeni.   We got lots of them in the USA-----usually  working in gas stations or in little newspaper shops---------HOWEVER you may not get the real information----I do----because my
> ...



right ---in order to repel the  IRANIAN  sponsored violent takeover of Aden---by the IMPERIALIST PIG IRANIANs..   You support the  HEZBOLLAH incursion into Yemen but resent any action by ISIS.       OK-----so you support Iran.     I kinda support  -----the Yemenis in a limited sorta way------they do not need the AYATOILET PIGS in their land


----------



## Bleipriester (Mar 13, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Nice coalition you have there. I have to puke now, see you later.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 13, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



you are getting more and more desperate  ------Baathist ayatoilet ass licker


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 13, 2016)

bodecea said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> > This should lead to treason charges against obama, who drove the fradulent nuclear agreement with iran. Since bin laden was a terrorist and supported and helped by iran, then this would be a crime against the national security interests of the US.
> ...



HUH??    who said IRAQ  was involved the OSAMA ?    news to me----I NEVER Heard that one before


----------



## Bleipriester (Mar 13, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


*puke*


----------



## Militants (Mar 14, 2016)

Yemen are type Al Qaeda in Pakistan and Afghanistan evil class U.S. soldiers must stop Al Qaeda before next terror attack in America by suicide bomber.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 14, 2016)

Militants said:


> Yemen are type Al Qaeda in Pakistan and Afghanistan evil class U.S. soldiers must stop Al Qaeda before next terror attack in America by suicide bomber.



check your posts with someone in the family who knows english


----------



## Militants (Mar 14, 2016)

My mother speak Finnish and Swedish. My father speak Finnish. I am only speak Swedish. Jumalan never help me with Finn so I can't speak Finnish.


----------



## Militants (Mar 14, 2016)

Oden are my English teacher.

Oden are my justice in U.S.


----------



## Militants (Mar 14, 2016)

Nordic God this Oden.


----------



## rhodescholar (Mar 19, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> You need to calm down. The facts about 9/11 are clear, the towers were made to withstand such incidents and both planes hit them completely  undisturbed.



And you need to get the fuck out of my thread for trolliing, and have been reported.  This is about iran, not moronic conspiracy theories about 9/11.  ASSHOLE.


----------



## rhodescholar (Mar 19, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Don't forget how iran overthrew a democractically elected Yemen government, an action that started the Yemen civil war there.  iran is the world's #1 terrorist state/shithole, and needs to be militarily, forcefully dealt with soon.


----------



## rhodescholar (Mar 19, 2016)

bodecea said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> > This should lead to treason charges against obama, who drove the fradulent nuclear agreement with iran. Since bin laden was a terrorist and supported and helped by iran, then this would be a crime against the national security interests of the US.
> ...



Show me c-nt where I advocated attacking iraq?  Prove it, douchebag.  In 2003, as I did in 1985, in 1996 and 2003, I wanted the US to attack iran and destroy its cancerous dictatorship.  I've pushed for it for over 30 years, which is probably twice the age of internet trolling turds like you.


----------



## Bleipriester (Mar 19, 2016)

rhodescholar said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > You need to calm down. The facts about 9/11 are clear, the towers were made to withstand such incidents and both planes hit them completely  undisturbed.
> ...


But government stooge. Face the reality. Blaming home-baked terrorists on others will only increase reservations towards your government.


----------



## Bleipriester (Mar 19, 2016)

rhodescholar said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > rhodescholar said:
> ...


It is Yemeni insurgence.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 19, 2016)

rhodescholar said:


> This should lead to treason charges against obama, who drove the fradulent nuclear agreement with iran. Since bin laden was a terrorist and supported and helped by iran, then this would be a crime against the national security interests of the US.
> 
> Bin Laden Letter: “Iran is Our Main Artery for Funds, Personnel, and Communication”


He was also being protected by Gw bush


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 19, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



oh---now its  "home baked"  terrorists?     who baked them?


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 19, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



what is Yemeni insurgence?


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 19, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> > This should lead to treason charges against obama, who drove the fradulent nuclear agreement with iran. Since bin laden was a terrorist and supported and helped by iran, then this would be a crime against the national security interests of the US.
> ...



and the pope


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 19, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > rhodescholar said:
> ...


Point is there's just as much intelligence out there that suggests bush protected and/or didn't go after bin ladin.

The war on terrorism is easier to sell if it has a face. Someone everyone knows. A boogie man. Most wanted enemy number one.

Who is isis' leader? I don't even know. Maybe Obama kills their leaders as soon as they are named.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 19, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



that bush did not go after OSAMA BECAME common knowledge when OLIVER NORTH  outed Osama.     The consensus was that American intelligence did not
actually know Osama as a force of importance.    Your conjecture is idiotic    Your fantasy of  Obama going after Isis leaders  GUNS BLAZING is ---hilarous


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 19, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


What do you mean they didn't know him as a force of importance?


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 20, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



you seem to have missed the entire IRAN-CONTRA  SCANDAL.   Does the name
OLIVER NORTH  ring a bell?


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 20, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



the plan which was elaborated by Bush's order for the assassination your hero---Osama ------was exploited by Obama to make Obama seem like a hero and to
cover HIS protection of Osama


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 20, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...




booboo laughed


----------



## fanger (Mar 21, 2016)

rhodescholar said:


> Kipper said:
> 
> 
> > I don't belive Iran helped Bin Laden. It's Al Qaida and Bin Laden he self of a rich and big family he creater by he self. Manny children in alive and I maybe thoughts were Bin Laden live today if not in Europe. Close to Estland and Lithuania exampel but I don't say exscatly because he finished if he live in Europe.
> ...


Was the letter not sent then?


_*The Tower Magazine*_ is a monthly magazine published by The Israel Project


----------

